#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-05
<YianPan71> Kalhmeres sas  :))
<George0k00>  /NickServ INFO George0k00
<novize> Γεια σας παιδια, χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια! Εχω το εξης προβλημα. Προχθες εγκατεστησα σε αλλο partition απο το Windows 7 το Ubuntu 14.10. Το προβλημα ειναι, οτι στο grub μου βγαζει μεν την επιλογη να ξεκινησω η απο ubuntu η απο windows, ομως αν πατησω στ
<novize> ο windows, δεν ξεκιναει, αλλα μου ανοιγει παλι το grub. Με λιγα λογια, μονο το ubuntu ανοιγει. Εδω οι εντολες που εβαλα και επικολησα στο pasetebin:  sudo parted -l
<novize> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m63a53b25
<novize> sudo fdisk -l
<novize> http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m47fbace2
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2450-1: strongSwan vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2450-1/>
<novize> Κανείς; Εδώ πάλι το πρόβλημά μου:
<novize>  Γεια σας παιδια, χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια! Εχω το εξης προβλημα. Προχθες εγκατεστησα σε αλλο partition απο το Windows 7 το Ubuntu 14.10. Το προβλημα ειναι, οτι στο grub μου βγαζει μεν την επιλογη να ξεκινησω η απο ubuntu η απο windows, ομως αν πατησω στ
<novize> <novize> ο windows, δεν ξεκιναει, αλλα μου ανοιγει παλι το grub. Με λιγα λογια, μονο το ubuntu ανοιγει.
<novize> Εδω οι εντολες που εβαλα και επικολησα στο pasetebin:  sudo parted -l http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m63a53b25   sudo fdisk -l http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m47fbace2
<Spyros> kalispera
<themhz> Καλησπέρα, γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορώ να kill το netbeans 8.0.2?  απο το system monitor δεν βρίσκω κάποιο process με όνομα netbeans και το java δεν killarete
<themhz> το βρήκα άκυρο
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-06
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2451-1: cgmanager vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2451-1/>
<spyros> καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά!
<Spyros> καλημέρα
<geochr> Καλημέρα, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να συμμετάσχει στο περιοδικό της κοινότητας:
<geochr> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=29190
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-07
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2454-1: Exiv2 vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2454-1/> || USN-2453-1: mime-support vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2453-1/> || USN-2452-1: NSS vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2452-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2455-1: bsd-mailx vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2455-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-08
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2456-1: GNU cpio vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2456-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-10
<SirLionheart> Καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<talos-mintgr> Kalispera
<pc_magas> PAides exetai idea apo ruby on rails?
<kerato> pc_magas : o talos-mintgr kserei
<kerato> apo ror
<talos-mintgr> Kati kserume
<pc_magas> Exw ena 8emataki me to rspec
<talos-mintgr> Eime sto minispec ala pes to
<talos-mintgr> minitest :-)
<pc_magas> KAt arxas auta einai ta arxeia https://gist.github.com/anonymous/26a3552479ace3e4233f
<pc_magas> exw kanei to pages_controller.rb pou einai o controller (vl sto link) kai kanei render ta about.html.erb home.html.erb kai to contact.html.erb
<pc_magas> KAi kanw to spec pages_controller_spec.rb
<talos-mintgr> Λοιπόν:
<pc_magas> kai pairnw ta errors pou vlepeis sto Version 1 Execution kanei merikes allages (vl pages_controller_spec.rb(Version2) kai den mou anagnwrizei tin get
<talos-mintgr> Ο μοντερνος τρόπος είναι spring και spring-command-rspec μαζι με το guard
<pc_magas> Version 2 execution
<talos-mintgr> Ασε το autotest και το Zen
<pc_magas> sto autotest den pairnw errors
<pc_magas> Enow den pairnw tpt
<talos-mintgr> To rails apps project εχει κάποια καλά παραδειγματα για το setup
<pc_magas> http://php-pcmagas.rhcloud.com/index.php?r=pastes%2Fview&id=14
<talos-mintgr> Καπου  εχεις κσεχασει καποιο include RSPEC::DSL η κατι τετοιο
<talos-mintgr> Και εχεις παλιο ZenTest δες τι λεει το rubygems.org
<pc_magas> Vasika akolou8w odigies apo to vivlio http://it-ebooks.info/book/1276/
<talos-mintgr> Το βιλιο εχει 3η έκδοση και ειναι free online
<talos-mintgr> https://www.railstutorial.org/book/beginning
<talos-mintgr> Οποτε ακολούθα αυτό :-)
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, Sorry la8os autin tin version exw http://it-ebooks.info/book/2306/
<talos-mintgr> Παλι ακολουθα το συνδεσμο που σου έδωσα, είναι update σε rails 4.2
<talos-mintgr> Το καλύτερο βιβλιο για test(αρχάριους): every day Testing with Rspec (Aaaron Summer)
<talos-mintgr> Αν ζωριστείς βρές με. Ειναι ποιο ευκολο να τραβήξεις την προσοχή μου στο κανάλι του linuxmint.gr
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, to idio vivlio den leme?
<talos-mintgr> Μερικές συμβουλες": Ξέχτα το rvm με rbenv ειναι ποιο καλά
<pc_magas> Vlepw idio sygrafea
<pc_magas> rvm?
<talos-mintgr> Είναι η επόμενη έκδωση (και δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα)
<talos-mintgr> Πως έστησες την ruby?
<pc_magas> me apt-get
<pc_magas> Nomizw tin eixe by default mesa
<talos-mintgr> Λοιπόν
<talos-mintgr> https://github.com/fesplugas/rbenv-installer
<talos-mintgr> Ετσι την στήνεις. Για να μπορείς να αλλάζεις εκδώσεις εύκολα
<talos-mintgr> Αν θέλεις την 2.1.4 απλ
<talos-mintgr> rbenv install 2.1.4
<talos-mintgr> rbenv global 2.1.4
<talos-mintgr> Επίσης μπορείς να χρησημοποιήσεις αυτό για βάση
<talos-mintgr> https://github.com/RailsApps/rails-bootstrap/
<talos-mintgr> git clone αντι για rails new
<talos-mintgr> Εχει στημένο μόνο testing και twitter bootstrap
<talos-mintgr> still here?
<talos-mintgr> So much information lol
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, still here me ena dialeima na dw kati anime
<pc_magas> Na pw tin ali8eia kai to rbenv den mou aresei
<pc_magas> efoson paizei h ruby sketi kalitera na paw me repos
<talos-mintgr> Τα προβλήματα που ειχες συνδέωνται με αυτο. Οταν ακολοθείς ένα tutorial
<Leon4604> Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονια σε όλους...
<Leon4604> γνωρίζει κάποιος από εγκατάσταση Ubundu 14.10 in Virtual box...???
#ubuntu-gr 2015-01-11
<GeoMint> geia sas
<daukalion> hello
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-13
<reinach> Παιδιά καλημέρα. Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε θα ανέβει ξανά το φόρουμ;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-14
<glavkos> hallo
<reinach> Παιδιά, καλησπέρα σε όλους. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι συμβαίνει με το φόρουμ και είναι off;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-15
<George0k00> Καλησπέρα
<reinach> καλησπέρα
<George0k00> reinach kαλησπέρα
<George0k00> ξέρει κανείς γιατί το forum δε λειτουργεί?
<reinach> καλησπέρα. Αυτό ρώτησα και εγώ κανά δυο φορές, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να γνωρίζει κανείς.
<George0k00> είναι έτσι εδώ και μέρες... έχω πέσει σε απελπισία
<reinach> lol....ναι, το έχουμε συνηθίσει και κάπως μας φαίνεται!
<reinach> πρέπει να είναι έτσι από το προηγούμενο ΣΚ;;;
<George0k00> νομίζω από την κυριακή
<George0k00> συνήθως αυτό κρατάει για 2-3 μέρες, αλλά τώρα ξεπεράστηκε το όριο
<reinach> ναι, και δεν ξέρουμε και το λόγο. Την προηγούμενη φορά είχαν γράψει εδώ κάτι για power down. Αλλά οι διακοπές ρεύματος δεν διαρκούν 3,4 ή 5 μέρες...
<George0k00> έχω ψάξει σελίδες σε facebook, twitter irc logs και τίποτα
<reinach> ναι, και εγώ. Άκρα του τάφου σιωπή.
<George0k00> μόλις κάηκε η λάμπα του δωματίου, στο άκυρο, ενώ ήταν αναμένη
<reinach> χαχα! είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα
<robopal> geia sassss
<George0k00> καλησπέρα
<kerato> geia sou rob
#ubuntu-gr 2016-01-16
<robopal> γεια
<robopal> επιτρέπονται τα ελληνικά ε;
<ee2455> robopal: Hi
<ee2455> Τα ελληνικά επιβάλλονται :-)
<robopal> α ωραία, γιατί είμαι καινούριος εδώ και θέλω να φέρομαι σωστά, μια νέα αρχή
<Black_Horseman> hey robopal
<robopal> γεια
<kerato> pousai robo
<robopal> δε μπορώ να αποκαλύψω
<kerato> !!
<robopal> εκτός εάν βασανιστώ
<Black_Horseman> mi mou vazeis idees
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<robopal> καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> Asxeto alla se ubuntu phone pws to kalo mporeis me ionic framework na kaneiw app?
<pc_magas> Akomi pira mia CPU kai kata la8os aggiksa tin pasta me ta xeria mou 8a yparxei prob?
<robopal> stock pasta?
<pc_magas> nai
<pc_magas> Alla den ekana mount akomi tin mobo stin cpu
<robopal> afaireses poly?
<pc_magas> Oxi isa isa pou aggiksa kai oti eixe sto daktylo to skoupisa pali pisw stin psixtra
<robopal> !
<pc_magas> mallon na afairesw tin stock kai na valw mia keramiki?
<robopal> e koita, antexeis na perimeneis mexri ti deutera na pareis mia pasta na valeis? :P
<pc_magas> robopal, pros to paron pairnw backups
<robopal> nai etsi lew, de nomizo na exei kai terastia simasia
<pc_magas> Pws 8a afairwsw omws tin pasta?
<pc_magas> Kai ama parw ena swlinario 8a mou ftasei gia 2 CPU?
<robopal> nai nai
<robopal> e me mpatoneta kai oinopneuma
<robopal> etsi to exw kanei
<pc_magas> Vasika twra eimai se dilima na agorasw kai deutero skliro h oxi
<robopal> ssd?
<pc_magas> HDD
<pc_magas> Giati exw 500GB alla 8elwn enan megalon gia backup (H san deutero skliro)
<robopal> e vevaia pare
<pc_magas> H na exw tin epilogi na stisw ena Deutero pc me ton HDD
<robopal> mikros einai :P
<robopal> 2tb
<robopal> katevazeis tainies?
<pc_magas> robopal, oxi
<robopal> ok tot
<pc_magas> kai an katevazw kati to svinw.
<robopal> ok tote
<pc_magas> Kwries Games kai Libraries.
<pc_magas> Kai Mousiki
<pc_magas> To megalutero arxeio paizei na einai kati VMS
<pc_magas> PAides pws mporw na parw grigora kati virtual machines backup grigora?
<pc_magas> Den mporw na to kanw copy paste se ekswteriko driver
<pc_magas> (H Rsync)
<pc_magas> Mallon me vlepw me dd
<pc_magas> Paides vrika to wraiotero sasi ever http://www.e-shop.gr/case-bitfenix-comrade-midi-tower-white-p-PER.911741
<pc_magas> (Pou den einai mauro)
<ee2455> pc_magas: Γιατί έχει κάτω τη θέση του τροφοδοτικού; Δε θυμάμαι να το έχω δει ποτέ αυτό.
<pc_magas> ee2455, pantos den einai mauro kai metraei
<pc_magas> Wraia sto mati.
<ee2455> Εγώ προτιμώ μαύρο χρώμα :-)
<pc_magas> Exw aporia giati oi kataskeuastes sasi den vazoun kai alla xrwmata opws prasino mpez kitrino
<pc_magas> Plakwse mauri maurila sta periferiaka.
<pc_magas> Palia itan ola aspra meta gia kapoio logo to kanan olo mauro.
<ee2455> Το άσπρο α) κιτρινίζει β) βρωμίζει πιο εύκολα.
<pc_magas> H kai auto to sasi http://www.e-shop.gr/case-gembird-ccc-p4-h15-midi-tower-atx-p4-white-p-PER.583961
<pc_magas> ee2455, as to kanonu kitrino eks arxis
<pc_magas> ;)
<ee2455> Ντιζαινιές...
<ee2455> Ντιζαϊνιές*
<pc_magas> Px. tin tsanta tou laptop tin pira se mple xrwma.
<ee2455> Το προηγούμενο μου άρεσε περισσότερο. Είχε και περισσότερα bays.
<pc_magas> Vare8ika tin maurila
<pc_magas> Asxeto to forum allakse server?
<ee2455> Δεν έχω ιδέα.
<robopal> h thesi tou trofodotikou katw einai poli kali
<pc_magas> Vasika eimai se dilima na parw skliro kai Kouti kai na exw deutero tower kai na kratisw ton arxikon ws exei h na allaksw thn mobo (kai ola ta parelkomena) ston idi yparxon tower.
<robopal> kai palia lush
<ee2455> robopal: Γιατί είναι καλή;
<robopal> xamiloteres temp sto trofodotiko
<robopal> prosekse, intake aera apo katw, amesws eksodos pisw
<robopal> yparxoun akoma kai fanless luseis
<robopal> giati an to exeis sto panw meros, epivarinetai me zesti mesa apo to kouti
<pc_magas> robopal, an to fan omws koita pros ta panw?
<robopal> yparxei kai auto, e tote einai antistoixo me to kouti panw, alla de simferei
<ee2455> robopal: Αν μπει επάνω, βοηθά στην ψύξη όλου του κουτιού. Αν μπει κάτω, ψύχει μόνο την πάρτη του...
<robopal> oxi exeis to fan pisw
<ee2455> Εννοείς το fan που έχει το case;
<robopal> yep
<ee2455> ΟΚ, αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.
<robopal> otan to kouti einai katw exeis poly kaliteri psuksi tou trofodotikou
<robopal> etsi exw sto pc tou grafeioy
<robopal> silencio case korufaio :p
<robopal> http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mid-tower/silencio-550/
<robopal> kai katharizeis eukola kai to filtraki
<ee2455> Αν βάλεις το τροφοδοτικό πάνω, το ρεύμα ρέει ευκολότερα προς τα κάτω και προς τη μητρική :-P
<robopal> sto case sto patwma exei filtraki gia ti skoni
<robopal> lol
<ee2455> Ωραίο το silencio.
<robopal> to poulaei akoma apo oti vlepw
<robopal> kai einai palio case, 5 xronwn nomizw?
<robopal> palio montelaki ;p
<ee2455> Τιμή;
<robopal> ekei sto eshop
<robopal> mallon ligo tsimpimeni, nomizo to eixa parei ligo pio ftina
<ee2455> 90 ευρώ → http://www.e-shop.gr/case-coolermaster-rc-550m-kkn1-silencio-550-matte-black-p-PER.811277
<robopal> gia ti diki mou xrisi htan ok, exei kapoia accessouar, twra gia spiti den einai kai toso katalilo nomizo
<robopal> yep
<ee2455> Φαίνεται περιποιημένο όμως.
<ee2455> Τα USB ports στην πάνω μεριά είναι nice touch.
<robopal> px exei to apospomeno drive bay, usb3 kai card reader panw
<robopal> twra uparxoun kai alles tetoies lyseis pio moderna koutia
<ee2455> Καλά, το eshop δεν έχει μια φωτογραφία από το εσωτερικό του κουτιού; Ελεος.
<robopal> e sto link pou edwsa prin coolermaster
<ee2455> Ε καλά, αν πας στον κατασκευαστή θα βρεις προφανώς. Θα έπρεπε όμως να έχει και το eshop...
<robopal> to mono themataki einai pou to usb3 panw sindeetai me usb3 kalwdio se eksodo pisw apo ti mitriki kai oxi me connectora panw sti mitriki
<ee2455> Τί αέρας είναι αυτός σήμερα...
<robopal> vevaia ean exeis meraki kai pianei to xeri sou me ilektronika to taktopoieis kai auto :P
<robopal> gia to sigkekrimeno kouti tha vreis kai youtube video, alla koita sto price range tou, shmera mporeis na vreis kai kalitero pisteuw
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-09
<eiosifidis> Σπερεζ
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> το OpenVZ είναι τεχνολογία container ή Virtual Machine
<pc_magas> ?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-10
<rad> γειά
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-11
<eiosifidis> μερεζ
<Black_Horseman> kalimera stATHI
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-12
<lufas> καλησπέρα
<lufas> μπορώ να ρωτήσω κάτι; δεν είμαι καθολου ειδικός και εχω πρόβλημα
<a40ntistos[m]> Καλησπέρα lufa
<a40ntistos[m]> Από την εμπειρία μου εδώ στο IRC θα σου προτείνω καλύτερα το forum ή την σελίδα του Facebook
<lufas> να μπω εκεί καλύτερα;
<a40ntistos[m]> Εκεί σίγουρα θα βρεις πιο γρήγορα μία απάντηση
<lufas> α, οκ, κατάλαβα
<a40ntistos[m]> Προσπάθησε και εδώ αν θες βέβαια μήπως απαντήσει κάποιος :)
<lufas> ενταξει φίλε, ευχαριστώ
<lufas> Aυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω πάντως είναι αν μπορώ να φτιάξω στικάκι για να μπουταρω το pc. Μου έχει χτυπήσει ο δίσκος και δε φορτώνει τπτ.
<George0k00> καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-13
<deanman> Καλησπέρα, πως μπορώ να εγγραφώ στην mailing list ubuntu Greek LoCo;
<kerato> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-gr
#ubuntu-gr 2017-01-14
<George0k00> καλησπερα
<George0k00> προσπαθώ να αντιγράψω το vbios της intel κάρτας γραφικών
<George0k00> σύμφωνα με https://01.org/linuxgraphics/documentation/development/how-dump-video-bios
<George0k00> $ echo 1 > /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/rom bash: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/rom: Άρνηση πρόσβασης
<George0k00> αλλά δεν λειτουργεί
<George0k00> καμιά ιδέα?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-01-09
<Tas-sos> Αν έχει κάποιος μια άποψη : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=33145
<Tas-sos> Ευχαριστώ.
#ubuntu-gr 2018-01-11
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
<Tas-sos> Όποιος έχει μια άποψη, θα ήταν χαρά μου την ακούσω : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=33145
<Tas-sos> Δε το περίμενα ρε παιδιά να βγει ελλατωματική η RAM, : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=33145
<Tas-sos> Σας έχει τύχει εσάς ποτέ;
<Tas-sos> Μα ποιο να είναι το ποσοστό ελλατοματικών RAM δηλαδή και μου έκατσε εμένα... :/
#ubuntu-gr 2018-01-13
<Tas-sos> Παιδιά έχω στο laptop μου Debian GNU/Linux και έκανα upgrade το kernel από την έκδοση "linux-headers-3.16.0-4-amd64" στην "linux-headers-3.16.0-5-amd64"
<Tas-sos> αλλά με την έκδοση "linux-headers-3.16.0-5-amd64" δεν μπορούσε καν να εκκινήσει ο υπολογιστής
<Tas-sos> οπότε συνδέθηκα με το παλιό kernel ( από το grub ) και διέγραψα το νέο
<Tas-sos> και πλέον όλα βένουν καλά
<Tas-sos> το ερώτημα μου όμως είναι, γιατί άμα κάνω "apt-get update" και έπειτα "apt-get dist-upgrade" δε μου βγάζει το νέο kernel που διέγραψα;
<Tas-sos> δε θα έπρεπε να μου έμφανίζει πως πρέπει να κάνω ενημέρωση/αναβάθμιση ;
<ee2455> Tas-sos: Πώς διέγραψες τον νέο kernel;
<Tas-sos> ee2455: απεγκατέστησα το kernel που δεν ήθελα με την εντολή
<Tas-sos> apt-get purge linux-headers-3.16.0-5-amd64
<Tas-sos> και έπειτα έκανα και ένα : update-grub
<Tas-sos> και όλα είναι μια χαρά - δηλαδή πλέον το kernel 3.16.0-5 έφυγε
<Tas-sos> και πλέον έχω μονάχα το : linux-headers-3.16.0-4 το οποίο φορτωνεί ( ε και ως μοναδικό ) από μόνο του και όλα παίζουν άψογα
<Tas-sos> αλλά από περιέργεια πήγα και έτρεξα :
<Tas-sos> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tas-sos> και δε μου βγάζει πως χρειάζομαι *καμία* ενημέρωση!
<Tas-sos> δε θα έπρεπε να μου βγάζει πως πρέπει να εγκαταστήσω το kernel "linux-image-3.16.0-5-amd64" ;;;
<Tas-sos> ee2455: παίζει ρόλο το πως διέγραψα το kernel ;
<ee2455> Tas-sos: Το πακέτο linux-image-amd64 είναι εγκατεστημένο στο σύστημά σου;
<ee2455> Λογικά πρέπει να ξηλώθηκε κι αυτό όταν έκανες purge το linux-image-3.16.0-5-amd64.
<Tas-sos> ee2455: ναι να το βγάλω ήθελα
<Tas-sos> α! ωπ! είναι διαφορετικό αυτό;
<Tas-sos> μπορεί να έκανα λάθος;
<Tas-sos> ee2455: πάντως το kernel που είχα και είχε πρόβλημα δεν το έχω πλέον
<ee2455> Ναι, αλλά ο kernel που έχεις τώρα δεν έχει τα τελευταια security patches.
<ee2455> Το linux-image-amd64 είναι metapackage. Δουλειά του είναι να εγκαθιστά τον πιο πρόσφατο kernel.
<ee2455> Αυτό ίσως βοηθήσει: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/121109/linux-image-3-2-0-4-amd64-vs-linux-image-amd64
<ee2455> Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, μαζί με το linux-image-3.16.0-5-amd64 ξήλωσες και το linux-image-amd64 το οποίο υπάρχει για να εγκαθιστά τον τελευταίο available kernel.
<ee2455> Γι' αυτό όταν κάνεις apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade δεν βγάζει πλέον το linux-image-3.16.0-5-amd64.
<Tas-sos> ee2455: αα!! λες φίλε!! Δε το ήξερα αυτό! Και έκανα αυτή την πατάτα!
<Tas-sos> ee2455: μου έρηξες μεγάλο φως τώρα! ορίστε τα logs της απεγκατάστασης :
<Tas-sos> https://pastebin.com/eUqvr8Wg
<Tas-sos> Συμφωνώ πως ο kernel μου τώρα δεν έχει τις τελευταίες διορθώσεις και ιδιαίτεραι που υπήρξαν και μεγάλα κενά ασφαλείας! Και βεβαίως δε το θέλω αυτό
<Tas-sos> για αυτό και πήγα να δω αμέσως αν λειτουργεί σωστά το σύστημα ενημερώσεων και κυρίως αν έχει βγει απόμενη έκδοση  ( που τυχόν δε θα είχε πρόβλημα σε εμένα )
<ee2455> Στη θέση σου θα εγκαθιστούσα πάλι το linux-image-amd64 (το οποίο θα εγκαταστήσει το linux-image-3.16.0-5-amd64 ως dependency) και θα συνέχιζα να μπουτάρω τον προηγούμενο kernel μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
<Tas-sos> ee2455: αλήθεια ρε φιλέ;
<Tas-sos> οκ καλλα εννοείται πως θα το εγκαταστήσω γιατί αλλιώς δε θα έχω τα επόμενα, αλλλα ρε φίλε
<Tas-sos> δε γίνεται να το επιλέγω αυτό ; ποια θα έχω ως τελευταία ;
<ee2455> Δε σε κατάλαβα. Θα έχεις εγκατεστημένο τον τελευταίο kernel (με τον οποίο ο υπολογιστή σου ΔΕΝ ξεκινά) αλλά στο GRUB θα επιλέγεις τον προηγούμενο μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
<Tas-sos> ναι καλά τα λες
<Tas-sos> αλλά αν ο επόμενος τα χειροτερέψει; και από ότι καταλαβαίνω κρατάει τους δύο τελευταίους πρόσφατους ( τον τρέχων και τον αμέσως προιγούμενο )
<ee2455> Φαντάζομαι κάπως θα λες στο apt να ΜΗΝ κάνει autoremove τον kernel που λειτουργεί σίγουρα.
<ee2455> ή τέλος πάντων, αν το apt τον σβήσει, τον εγκαθιστάς manually πριν κάνεις reboot.
<ee2455> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ρίξε ένα καλό γκουγκλάρισμα για τον kernel που δεν μπουτάρει, ίσως βρεις λύση.
<Tas-sos> α! και με τον τελευταίο kernel ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως όχι απλώς δεν με άφηνε να συνδεθω με τον κανονικό τρόπο, αλλά ούτε μέσω recovery mode δεν έμπαινε!
<Tas-sos> τόσο χάλια έκατσε!
<Tas-sos> έχεις δίκιο πάντως φίλε και πραγματικά μου έριξες ένα μεγάλο φως στο τούνελ :P με το ότι όσα αφορούν τον πυρήνα το διαχειρίετι το linux-image-amd64 metapackage
<Tas-sos> ee2455: θα τα ψάξω να μάθω και να ξέρω τι παιζει! Να σε καλα! ;)
<Tas-sos> ένα ακόμη πράγματα που έχω παρατηρίσει, είναι πως στο Debian λέει «Linux 4.9.0-3-amd64» ενώ στο Ubuntu «Linux 4.4.0-109-generic»
<Tas-sos> και βεβαίως δεν είναι ο αριθμός έκδοσης, αλλά στο τέλος που λέει «amd64» στο ένα ενώ στο άλλο «generic»
#ubuntu-gr 2018-01-14
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα :)
<nickon> hi, sorry gia ta greeklish alla den exw akoma greek kb
<nickon> molis egkatestiasa to 16.04 ubuntu kai ebala to kde.
<nickon> to problima einai oti sto kickoff den mou diexnei programmata
#ubuntu-gr 2019-01-07
<nik_> Γεια χαρα, εχω τα 18.10 μα εδω και λιγες μερες δεν μπωρο να
<nik_> Να μπω στο ιντερνετ
<nik_> ετσι χρησημοποιω τα windos 7
<nik_> αυτα αν καποιος μπορει απο εδω να μου εξιγηση ... καλος
<stam12> Geia, se olous...
<stam12> Είναι κανείς "online"?
